# Toro 524 adjustments



## shoveler (Nov 12, 2010)

So I am trying to work on my old girl Toro 524 Model 38040. Most of the unit seems to work. The only issue I have is with the reverse gears. The control unit keeps jumping back to forward. it won't hold reverse. So what do the experienced Toro guys recommend I do.? I was trying to attach a video showing the issue but can't figure out how to do it. My Pixel4a phone is a PIA to transfer files to my PC with which I am more comfortable with.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

shoveler said:


> So I am trying to work on my old girl Toro 524 Model 38040. Most of the unit seems to work. The only issue I have is with the reverse gears. The control unit keeps jumping back to forward. it won't hold reverse. So what do the experienced Toro guys recommend I do.? I was trying to attach a video showing the issue but can't figure out how to do it. My Pixel4a phone is a PIA to transfer files to my PC with which I am more comfortable with.
> View attachment 206452
> View attachment 206453


If you're using Google photos, the default location on pixel phones, to store your pics and vids (if not you should be 😉) just go to the Google photos website on your PC and login and everything's already there. 

Easiest way to upload a video is to post it on YouTube and then share the link. Open the YouTube app on your phone. Hit the plus symbol at the bottom and select the video. Since it's an Android phone, you already have a YouTube account. Just log in through your Google account.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The reverse is suppose to snap back. It is a safety feature so you don't run your self over.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You have to keep hands on it in reverse.*


----------



## shoveler (Nov 12, 2010)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *You have to keep hands on it in reverse.*


Thanks. I learn something new everyday.


----------

